# Can pizza dough be frozen?



## mrad (Dec 13, 2018)

If I make a few batches of pizza dough, can I freeze it after letting it rise for 48 hours in the fridge, or will I run into issues?


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm not sure, but they do sell frozen dough in the supermarkets not sure what the difference  would be


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 13, 2018)

I freeze both pizza and pasta dough . Seems fine to me . Roll into a ball , portion sizes and wrap with plastic wrap then freezer bag .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 13, 2018)

No issues. The yeast just go dormant and recover when the dough warms up...JJ


----------



## mrad (Dec 13, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> No issues. The yeast just go dormant and recover when the dough warms up...JJ



Good to know. I know freezing temps can cause issues with brewers yeast.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 13, 2018)

nope no problem

Warren


----------



## solman (Dec 13, 2018)

i freeze my pizza doughs all the time. make sure and cover the dough ball with a coating of olive oil to help protect the skin.


----------



## bregent (Dec 13, 2018)

A couple of things to help. Slow freezing reduces viability and most of us don't have blast freezers. If making the batch specifically for freezing, use more yeast as it will lose some viability and flatten the ball into a disk so it freezes faster.


----------

